# The Great Wall



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Another movie I didn't think I'd like. I only watched it because I've never seen a "bad" Matt Damon movie. I read the reviews, I saw it didn't do well in the box office. After the first few minutes I was ready to give up. I couldn't figure out which unshaven, filthy actor was Damon. They all were filthy and unshaven. What a mess.

What a mistake I would have made. The movie was simply beautiful. I really enjoyed it. Really entertaining (what else is there to go by if not the entertainment thing?) and just well made. Yeah it got a bit odd in the beginning, but it was just good, I think.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

One of the better Chinese style films I have seen. They do a lot of work on the artistry of their fight and battle scenes. It entertained me as well.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> One of the better Chinese style films I have seen. They do a lot of work on the artistry of their fight and battle scenes. It entertained me as well.


After reading the reviews...well, I can't believe how much I liked it.

Rich


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

One of the worst movies I've ever seen. If I wasn't watching with my 12 year old (who likes monsters and shiny objects), I would have walked out.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> One of the worst movies I've ever seen. If I wasn't watching with my 12 year old (who likes monsters and shiny objects), I would have walked out.


If that's the worst movie you have ever seen, you are doing good. It's Oscar worthy compared to some awful things I have seen over the years...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> If that's the worst movie you have ever seen, you are doing good. It's Oscar worthy compared to some awful things I have seen over the years...


I thought it was better than _La La Land_, perhaps the most disappointing movie I've seen in years. Right up there with _A Passage To India_, as far as disappointments go. I was ready to be disappointed with _The Great Wall_, all the reviews pointed towards a bad movie. I enjoyed it and I can't imagine why anyone would find fault with it. But...

Rich


----------

